# PoP Kola



## O.T. digger (Nov 8, 2004)

has any-one ever heard of a PoP Kola The bottle is about 10 inches tall straight sided kinda fat and has POP KOLA in painted label and under POP KOLA it says MINIMUM CONTENTS 12 FLUID OUNCES it also has POP KOLA embossed around the top twice, and on the back it has this in painted label 
                                            TIME TESTED 
                                      The Superlative Quality
                                        You find in POP KOLA
                                          is the result of the
                                     30 years Devoted to the
                                      Exclusive Manufacture 
                                           of Kola Drinks  

                                                      CHANDLER KING

                                                      THE BRASER CO.
                                                  CHATNOOGA TENN.
                          A KOLAR
                        ENID, OKLA.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2005)

YES...it was bottled in several towns in Tennessee...Erwin,TN. for one. I have a tin blackboard sign for Pop Kola.  It says: in white letters, "Drink Pop Kola/ America's Finest Kola"...red & yellow checkerboard design...
 I also  have 2 bottles... 
 One is embossed Pop Kola and also has the yellow & white ACL and on the reverse has: 12 ounces for 5c.  Base embossed Property of L.L.Rice and LGW (Laurens Glass Works of SC)......I think Rice was in Roanoke VA...
 The other is a 10 ouncer from the Braser Co of Chattanooga with just the yellow & white ACL. Bottle made by Chattanooga Glass co...C in a circle logo on the base. 
 Both state: "Biggest Thirst Value Under The Sun".


----------

